# T-shirt vending machine



## davepeckels

I work for a company that manufactures vending machines. One of our European customers in Rome is using a machine that was designed to vend magazines and is using it to vend designer t-shirts. They're doing a great business with the machine. Everyone I talk to agrees that it's a great idea, but I have no idea how to reach people in the t-shirt business that might have an interest in our vending machine. Any suggestions on how to reach these people would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rodney

Try exhibiting at a t-shirt/fashion industry tradeshow like MagicOnline.com, ISSShows.com, NBMShows.com, ASRBiz.com, etc. Or try advertising in areas, trade magazines, blogs, etc where your target customer visits.


----------



## davepeckels

Thanks Rodney. I just learned of the ISS show and have requested exhibitor info. What are some of the trade publications or journals that might be applicable? Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Rodney

davepeckels said:


> Thanks Rodney. I just learned of the ISS show and have requested exhibitor info. What are some of the trade publications or journals that might be applicable? Thanks for the quick response.


Impressions Magazine (they run the ISS show). 

Printwear Magazine (they run the NBM Printwear show)

Maybe Apparel News


----------



## mac368

There is actually a company located in Ohio that is marketing a machine that vends licensed t-shirts and custom shirts. I have seen them in Malls and Cinemas and bars, even heard from a friend they are going into Airports. A friend of mine bought a shirt from it in the Mall and loved it !! They have really cool shirts. Mobil-Tee Vending is the company.. ..


----------



## maissito

I'm very interested on it? how can i contact you?

Mauricio Ruiz


----------



## Adam

It sounds like an awesome idea. Approach some t-shirt blogs with a photo of the machine and a link to your company website. I would love to run the story.


----------



## davepeckels

maissito said:


> I'm very interested on it? how can i contact you?
> 
> Mauricio Ruiz


Hi Mauricio,

My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thank you for your interest.

Dave


----------



## mac368

The Mobil-Tee vending Company, there contact info is mobilteevending.com.
This is how you can contact them on their machine and recieve info, they also have pictures of the machine.


----------



## TripleT

Hi, Dave - You better hurry-up with your machine. It looks like Mobil-Tee Vending is pretty far down the road already and they have a patent pending.

Home


----------



## davepeckels

TripleT said:


> Hi, Dave - You better hurry-up with your machine. It looks like Mobil-Tee Vending is pretty far down the road already and they have a patent pending.
> 
> Home


I'm aware of the Mobil-Tee machine and the technology we use is completely different from theirs. Our machine would not infringe on any patents they might have, but thanks for your interest.

Dave


----------



## kamikaze cabbie

whats the pricing on something like this?... i love the idea ...but whats the cost of the machines?...


----------



## printerdanny

i am interested in learning more about the machine as well


----------



## Rodney

printerdanny said:


> i am interested in learning more about the machine as well


If you visit the websites and contact the vendors, they will send you more info and pricing.


----------



## clsgraphics2100

why can't we be told the price without having to jump thru hoops and listen to a salesman telling us how great the machine is and how this would be the purchase of a life time. If the machine is ,lets just say $20k then we could go the next step and listen to the sales person. But is the machine is $100k we might not want to waste our time and we can go on to something else. I vote for less [email protected]#$%!


----------



## stubrad1982

Hi Dave!

Drop Johnny Cupcakes an E-mail. Sounds like something he might be interested in. A T-shirt vending machine would fit nicely into his bakery themed stores.

That kind of advertising would be priceless!

*Good Luck!*


----------



## Riderz Ready

I believe there is some merit to the concept and have no clue what the heck Mobile Tee's could possibly patent. As stated any vending machine would work as long as the shirts are packaged correctly.


----------



## InnovativeVend

We are actually Innovative Vending Solutions that has the "T-Shirt Vending Machine" as Mobil-Tee-Vending. Our vending machines allow for custom graphics for your individual company, we have touch screen vending, LCD Screens for advertising/SMS text coupons/videos/slideshows/etc... (You can see the machines w/ the screens at Home Page for a visual) The machines are a great marketing tool and work as a great way to get people coming back to your online store (especially w/ SMS text capabilities) and to get people talking about your brand. Also, our machines range in price from around $6,000 all the way up to around $14,000 (very top of the line model...pretty much 2 machines.) It is a great way to get your brand into a mall and be exposed to all of the foot traffic, at a pretty reasonable rent. If you have any questions, please PM me and let me know. Thank you!


----------



## IH8MYLIFE

This sounds like an awesome idea, does anyone know if these machines take credit cards? Here in the Midwest it seems like nobody anymore carries cash. 

Mike


----------



## InnovativeVend

IH8MYLIFE said:


> This sounds like an awesome idea, does anyone know if these machines take credit cards? Here in the Midwest it seems like nobody anymore carries cash.
> 
> Mike


Life Hater,

The machines take credit/debit and even gift cards are possible. The machines also have an optional receipt printer to make returns a bit easier. I have attached a picture of two of our main machines (the one with the large LCDs is great for companies looking to advertise more, etc... I have also attached a picture of the machine for NOPD, to show how we can do custom graphics for your company....

[MEDIA]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/stupidbicyclist/MTV1.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q142/stupidbicyclist/NOPDMachine2.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

In our mall last weekend were vending machines for cosmetics and perfume gift sets.


----------



## clsgraphics2100

Its bad enough that we have sent manufacturing jobs and tech services over seas. Now we have replaced sales jobs at the malls with machines! Omg, whats next!!!!


----------



## Rodney

clsgraphics2100 said:


> Its bad enough that we have sent manufacturing jobs and tech services over seas. Now we have replaced sales jobs at the malls with machines! Omg, whats next!!!!


? I don't see this as a "replacement" for mall jobs. There are vending machines for sodas, why not clothes?

Let's not make this a bigger issue than it is please  This forum has members from all around the world.


----------



## Walsfer

This is a pretty cool idea. To bad I'm short 6000 to invest. lol. But seriously I can see this making a lot of money, especially where I live.


----------



## sillybears098

Omg how funny I was thinking of wether or not t-shirt vending machines existed last night... Guess i got my answer. Cool invention but I dont think id sell my shirts in a vending machine, it'd make them less special to me ):


----------



## jmcgurren

davepeckels said:


> Hi Mauricio,
> 
> My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thank you for your interest.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
I saw your thread on here about vending t-shirts and I was wondering a little more about it. Do you sell the actual machine or sell space in an existing machine for people's brands. If you sell the machine itself, I am wondering how much they go for and also the best way to get a mall / movie theater or whatever to allow you to keep the machine on their premisses..?

Thanks


----------



## mrsgege

Wow! I think. Yes. Wow, in a serious kind of way.


----------



## clsgraphics2100

sorry about my last thread. with all the jobs lost in my area, shops closing,relocating, funding cut for things like the local library,schools and the "arts", its just hard to watch more jobs lost.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I'm wondering if the machines can be leased or leased to own?


----------



## Rodney

jmcgurren said:


> Hi Dave,
> I saw your thread on here about vending t-shirts and I was wondering a little more about it. Do you sell the actual machine or sell space in an existing machine for people's brands. If you sell the machine itself, I am wondering how much they go for and also the best way to get a mall / movie theater or whatever to allow you to keep the machine on their premisses..?
> 
> Thanks


The prices for the machines are in post #18 above

For the right brand and style of t-shirt (like novelty/slogan type tees), in the right location, this could work.

Even for touristy type t-shirts, I could see a t-shirt vending machine doing well.


----------



## Rodney

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I'm wondering if the machines can be leased or leased to own?


I just looked on the website, and it looks like they offer leasing and financing.


----------



## InnovativeVend

We do offer financing, however, with the economy the way it is right now, it is extremely difficult to get approvals. We are working on different methods for getting people machines (one of which may be half down w/ factory financing.) When you look at the overall picture, the machines are very reasonable and can be paid off fairly quickly dependent upon your profit margin/location/traffic/etc... 

The machines are not and were never intended to replace retail stores or take jobs away from human beings. The machines simply offer another outlet/way for companies to get their product and their brand into the marketplace. There are many locations where a company's target market is located that a retail location would not be viable (i.e. bars/campuses/etc...) The machine allows a way for these companies to get their product and brand name in front of the consumer, and ultimately drive the consumer back to their retail or online location. Think of these as an interactive billboard.

If anyone has any questions for me, please feel free to PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Walsfer

Here is my only concern. 

When I think of a vending machine, I think of a cheap way to satisfy my hunger or thirst. If you have a t-shirt vending machine, does that mean people will start to think cheap t-shirts? So with all that thought process going for people, will it scare them away to see $15 dollar shirts (assuming that could be the price)?


----------



## InnovativeVend

Walsfer said:


> Here is my only concern.
> 
> When I think of a vending machine, I think of a cheap way to satisfy my hunger or thirst. If you have a t-shirt vending machine, does that mean people will start to think cheap t-shirts? So with all that thought process going for people, will it scare them away to see $15 dollar shirts (assuming that could be the price)?


Walsfer,

Surprisingly, it does not detract a lot of people from purchasing from the machine. What we also sometimes do is put two mannequin tops on top of the machine with shirt designs. This way, the consumer can see a full shirt of a design and actually feel the material. When you have your own company graphics on the machine and your own product inside, people tend to forget about snacks/sodas. As time goes on, people are going to not just think candy when they think of vending. Hope that helps. Thanks!


----------



## bokeefe1226

I'd buy a shirt from a vending machine!


----------



## wsbartlett

I had a friend who came up with this idea 2-3 years ago in college. She did it as her final major project in key spots in london and paris. I always thought it would catch on.


----------



## InnovativeVend

Here is a link to the article in impressions (not sure if this is allowed or not, but thought I would post it):

Vend a Tee


----------



## PromoTshirtCrazy

I've been reading along, and I think this T-shirt vending machine idea is awesome. Definitely lots of trade shows would be the perfect place to showcase your work.


----------



## InnovativeVend

Thanks for the reply! There have definitely been a lot of companies that are interested in the vending machine, mostly for marketing purposes. It seems to be a great way to get your brand in front of the consumer. A lot of times, the machines even end up in the local paper...which is a great way to get your name out there too.


----------



## BiGGraphics

This is sweet. What a great way to increase business without affecting (only short term) expenditures. Novel idea especially in high traffic areas.


----------



## Cam Lynch

I was in the vending business for a few years. One suggestion on selling those machines, Japan. Japanese culture is very supportive of vending in general. Everything depends on the locations you can secure for your machines. By the way, the common spiral vending machine can sell quite a selection of products, if as pointed out, they are properly packaged and the machine is properly set up.

Vending machines mean a lot of different things to different people. One thing I've noticed, fewer stores have drink machines out front, it seems they want customers to come inside to buy a drink. I once gave some thought to it being possible, through the use of spiral vending machines, to have a c-store lined with rows of them to sell everything except cigarettes and beer. The gas pumps could be set up to take cards or cash also, greatly reducing labor cost. Shrinkage (theft) could be reduced to near zero, in such a store.

Note Just finished visiting websites, it appears that both of the machines are spiral vending machines, with special graphics and cabinet work. Excellent job on th vending wall, by the way.

I have never owned equipment sold by this company, but in general I will offer this, from first hand experience. Vending machines with electronics are not as reliable as some people might lead you to believe. Some of this may have to do with design and some of it has to do with consumer abuse of vending equipment. In some cases, keeping an electronic vending machine in good working order, can cost more than the profits from sales. In most of the problems I had with machines, it had to do with the lack of durability of mother boards in the machines, with only a few years of use, they became unreliable. Manual and electro-mechanical machines offer a higher level of satifaction and reliability. 

Some of the problems are such that when your called to a machine location, it works perfectly, it can get expensive trading out parts until the problem goes away, and sometimes the problem never goes away.


----------



## Cam Lynch

An interesting thought, if the machine fails to sell t-shirts, you can always convert it into a chip and snack machine or even vice versa, if your looking for a DIY t-shirt vending machine. Hm, stay away from the snack machine in the breakroom!


----------



## InnovativeVend

Thanks for the reply NY... We are being contacted by many companies, even larger ones, that are looking to use these machines as straight up marketing tools, not even worrying about the sales. The good thing is, you can actually sell out of these as well. They are pretty much an interactive billboard for companies. It is a cheap alternative to placing ads in magazines, etc... with all of the foot traffic that will be exposed in certain locations.


----------



## JuanVicar

this sounds a like a great idea! 
ive seen t-shirts in cans too, maybe they can combine the two ideas


----------



## snarfenburger

Anybody know where Uniqlo is getting theirs? Their machines fit many more shirts, and the tubes are so attractive. They probably got it done someplace in Akihabara, but I figured if anybody had written an article citing the manufacturer, T-Shirt Forums readers would know.


----------



## tengonohogar

Awesome. Damn awesome idea, I would get onto it asap and make it happen. I'm sure plenty of good people will be interested in working with you, with a quite unique idea like this.


----------



## GAW

Love the idea!!! I could see those doing great at like gas stations, malls, a number of places!


----------



## txmxikn

I came across this news clip and immediately thought of this thread
NFL Teams Look To Vending Machines For Sales - Houston Sports News Story - KPRC Houston


----------



## txmxikn

I don't know what it is about tonight but I just came across another vending machine news clip. Must be a slow news day or I got too much time here.
World's Strangest Vending Machines


----------



## needsomethin

I just googled t-shirt vending machines and got a link to this page. I would love to get any information from anybody who has used or knows of any companies making these machines. I went on the mobile tee website and I don't like the looks of them. They just look like redesigned candy machines. I just think if you want a machine to get attention it should look better than a candy machine. If anyone knows of anybody else making t-shirt vending machines let me know so I can compare and make a decision. Thanks.


----------



## mrhotdice

I can buy these in China for less than 5000 each so their you go. It is basically a simple vending machine that sells t-shirts in vending tubes. No secrets and no patent issues. Trademark probably because of the name but no issues.


----------



## needsomethin

mrhotdice said:


> I can buy these in China for less than 5000 each so their you go. It is basically a simple vending machine that sells t-shirts in vending tubes. No secrets and no patent issues. Trademark probably because of the name but no issues.


 Do you have any more information?


----------



## cfree

I would be interested in the machine you are talking about.
I have been looking for something like this to help expand my market.

Thanks


----------



## bleeder

I remember getting a t-shirt from a Dr.Pepper promotion back in the 80's. I payed for a can of soda out of the machine, and got a shirt in the can along with $.50


----------



## HostileCity215

Did anything ever become of these machines? The mobile-tee's site appears to be down. We're the not successful?


----------



## ShirtStudi0

Rodney said:


> The prices for the machines are in post #18 above
> 
> For the right brand and style of t-shirt (like novelty/slogan type tees), in the right location, this could work.
> 
> Even for touristy type t-shirts, I could see a t-shirt vending machine doing well.


I live in a very touristy area. Sounds so awesome that could be too good 2 b true. Let me understand this. Instead of buying ONE machine and put it in the mall; How about getting a lot of them and put them in convenience stores ~ and would the convenience store get a percentage? Perhaps it is better to lease. If I have a good business plan, I can ask 4 a loan at the bank. Thinking out loud~ thanks 4 be helpful Rodney. I know u already put out bunch of information. I can do the research .......but I feel like I have to be in a hurry before someone else beat me to it!!!!


----------



## ShirtStudi0

mrhotdice said:


> I can buy these in China for less than 5000 each so their you go. It is basically a simple vending machine that sells t-shirts in vending tubes. No secrets and no patent issues. Trademark probably because of the name but no issues.


Hi! wow. Did u go 2 China & buy one? what is the shipping? Sorry, I am just too curious 4 my own good.


----------



## Recover Clothing

This would be so cool! I would love to do this!


----------



## poker

There was a t-shirt vending machine sitting at the mall at Plant Hollywood. There were selling vintage distressed t-shirt with sport team logos. All the shirts were boxed. The machine was double a typical vending machine. It had an LCD and the shirts cost $20 if I recall.

Overkill IMO.


----------



## Recover Clothing

My friend just told me that they having vending machines for iPod and apple products. So why not a t-shirt one?


----------



## ShirtStudi0

poker said:


> There was a t-shirt vending machine sitting at the mall at Plant Hollywood. There were selling vintage distressed t-shirt with sport team logos. All the shirts were boxed. The machine was double a typical vending machine. It had an LCD and the shirts cost $20 if I recall.
> 
> Overkill IMO.


 
Hi! um. overkill? mmm
I thought it would b a good way 2 make money 4 those who r trying to make money on shirts?


----------



## poker

ShirtStudi0 said:


> Hi! um. overkill? mmm
> I thought it would b a good way 2 make money 4 those who r trying to make money on shirts?



I don't think the idea is overkill. I think the machine setup I saw was overkill. Due to this location and setup, this person could not sell a shirt for under $20. I'd rather keep cost low so I could sell a shirt for $10-15 a pop in a machine.

I was close to doing this last year but my business partner appears to have second thoughts.


----------



## ShirtStudi0

clarification rocks )) OIC!! 

I agree! too much moola...I also agree that volume is a WTG! make more $$ rather 2 wait 4 someone 2 cough up $20 a shirt. 

Why did ur partner get second thoughts? I need more info please if u could


----------



## poker

ShirtStudi0 said:


> Why did ur partner get second thoughts? I need more info please if u could


I don't have a lot of info about this either. It was like I was left standing at the altar. I was too busy to bother with the details. I may have to explore the idea solo when I'm ready.

Yes....you'll need lots of volume to turn a profit.


----------



## ShirtStudi0

poker said:


> I don't have a lot of info about this either. It was like I was left standing at the altar. I was too busy to bother with the details. I may have to explore the idea solo when I'm ready.
> 
> Yes....you'll need lots of volume to turn a profit.


 heh heh...the runaway bride. Deets are the pits.


----------



## kblack

I think this is a great Idea. I have done a lot of consignment, and sometimes get back dirty shirts that don't sell....I will have to research my area and see who would let me put in a vending machine, and what it takes to keep it up...This just might be something I would buy in the near further..


----------



## ShirtStudi0

kblack said:


> I think this is a great Idea. I have done a lot of consignment, and sometimes get back dirty shirts that don't sell....I will have to research my area and see who would let me put in a vending machine, and what it takes to keep it up...This just might be something I would buy in the near further..


Me too! I had been thinking how it works...so I visualized the pop/candy/chips vending machines and what it takes.


----------



## Recover Clothing

Hmmm I kinda want to know the pricing and stuff of this. lol


----------



## needsomethin

The machines that sell the Ipod stuff and the nfl shirts are the same company. I saw the nfl shirt machine and looked up the company printed on the machine. They sell all kinds of things from different stores, like sephora, best buy, macy's, proactive, etc. They are licenced to sell their stuff through their machines. and put them up all over the place. I don't know if they have their machines made for them or if they make them themselves. All their machines look similar, they just have different graphics and merchandise in them.


----------



## longbow

interesting website for you - maybe these machines will fill the need
www.automatedspace.com


----------



## didoos

Hi guys!
Can you recomment any company that sells T-shirt vending machine?


----------



## ryan barker

yeah, it sounds like a great idea (especially for 2009, lol), wish i could have seen the pics, but the site isn't there anymore and i don't really care enough to track it down on my own. i'm lazy today. 

as an aside, being a c-store owner, all vending machines would be death to the business. ppl can buy their stuff anywhere, but half the people come here because, well, because it's us, ya know? i'm the friggin' neighbourhood psychiatrist and the wife type person is the neighbourhood shoulder to cry on. beyond the pure novelty of it, it would be disasterous for us. maybe in japan, where you can get anything in a vending machine it seems, but here people still tend to like being waited on with a friendly smile and 'hi!' 'leakage' is offset by impulse purchases and the cashier upselling/recommendations. and, frankly, if your machine goes down, you can't sell product until it's fixed. granted, on the surface it sounds like a fun, novel way to sell stuff. in reality, you still have to have at least one person behind a counter to handle things like money orders and regulated sales and lottery cash-ins and constant restocking.... then you have to store everything in the back because you can't fit all of it in the vending machine, and, well, you might as well just put it on a shelf and accept the loss of a candy bar here and there.

even the vending machines where i work accept credit/debit. shoo, they even have some kind of satellite hook-up for some reason or another! of course, that's common now, not so much when this thread was originally started, but the point is you could probably buy/lease one of these and have them refitted.... or one of those food vending machines would work even better (newer ones accept cash and card, even dollar coins). no reason to spend big bucks on these things. in fact, you could, i'm sure, get the food vending machines fairly cheap used by this point and each section, which is certainly adjustable anyway, on the rotating tray is probably enough room for a shirt anyway. all you have to do is disconnect the refrigerant portion of it. decorate to suit your needs. 

i like ideas like this because it lets my imagination run wild with possibilities, even if it's silly and just a fun mental exercise.


----------

